# Companies Push B&Ms To Capitalise On VApril



## fbb1964 (21/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...mpanies-push-bms-to-capitalise-on-vapril.html

*Companies Push B&Ms To Capitalise On VApril*
Posted 20th April 2021 by Dave Cross





Vape industry brands Nzo and RELX are supporting ecig retail brick and mortar retailers and the convenience sector to make the most of the UK Vaping Industry Association (UKVIA) VApril campaign. They are offering support to help the shops help smokers to make a successful switch to vaping.
NZO (1) thinks convenience stores should aim to maximise their return from the vape market boom. It notes that vape sales in convenience stores grew during the UK lockdowns (in part due to the removal of competition as vapes shops were ordered to close). It also notes that the market has seen a shift from open devices to closed pod systems – something suited to the convenience sector.

RELX (2) also believes that stores should capitalise on this year’s VApril campaign (3), but this means ensuring they stock the right ranges and provide tools to support smokers looking to switch.

Action on Smoking and Health conducts annuals research looking at vaping in the United Kingdom and have consistently discovered that vapers say the main reason they adopted vaping was to switch away from smoking.

NZO says it recognises that a key part to a vape switch attempt working is to provide a range of nicotine strengths and attractive flavours. To achieve this with its product range it has partnered with Anarchist, Decadent Vapours, Red Liquids, Pukka Juice, Zeus Juice and Pacha Mama.

“_Collaborating with leading e-liquids brands means we can bring consumers a selection of premium liquids flavours across two strengths. In a declining tobacco category, retailers need to support consumers’ change in buying habits by investing in brands that are in demand and offer a higher margin_,” it told Vape Business.

RELX said: “_Our brand, RELX, targets existing smokers who would otherwise continue to smoke and are looking for better alternatives to cigarettes, as well as adult vapers who are looking to upgrade their vaping experience. The range specialises in closed-system e-cigarettes designed to be easy to use, with outstanding quality and with a wide range of different flavours across fruit, tobacco, mint, and other varieties to choose from_.”

To support store staff, NZO are providing displays, fact cards, and employee education to ensure they offer the correct advice on switching. Meanwhile, RELX is utilising a team of sales reps to deliver POS (point of sale) materials and provide advice for staff in convenience stores.

A number of members of the Planet of the Vapes forum have been commenting on the rise of the pod device recently. While the development is not celebrated by all, if they help smokers stop using cigarettes and other tobacco products it is to be welcomed.

References:


NZO Vape - https://nzovape.com/
RELX - https://relxnow.co.uk/
VApril - http://www.vapril.org/

Reactions: Like 2


----------

